# Headache?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, how can I tell if my V has a headache?


I always wondered if they get headaches just like humans do. 

I asked the Vet and he honestly said don't worry about it unless he was dehydrated or suffered head trauma.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to agree with the vet don't worry! 

If we get a headache we take medication in order to keep going with the task in hand. I guess should your V get a headache it will just rest and sleep it off...there really is no way of telling so don't worry just enjoy!! ;D


----------

